# S.I.P Betta Boy



## TreeTime (Jan 28, 2014)

He died a week ago. In a terrible way. I found him on the floor in my room, so he had somehow jumped out of the little feeder hole in his tank's cover. And I know he only ever jumps out of somewhere if he was uncomfortable. The night before I had tried putting a small filter in the tank (I had moved him to a 3 gallon), the filter ended up not sticking to the side of the tank and it was floating around without me knowing. I assume that's why he tried and succeed to get out. Back to what happened. He looked dried out. And I tried to put him back in his tank to see if there was any possible way he was alive. But he didn't move or breathe. So I presumed him dead. I went to go flush him (never flushing another fish again.) and he hit the water with a smack, woke up, and swam straight down the toilet. I sat there for an hour sobbing to see if he would come back. I tried everything. But I didn't know what I could do. I hope he forgives me. I'm so sorry my betta. S.I.P.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Oh my Gosh...I'm so, so sorry. That's awful. Know that it wasn't your fault and you know that he loved you very much. He's up in fishy heaven and he knows what happened and he knows it wasn't your fault. You will recover, you didn't know this would happen, this wasn't intentional and you know that. You loved him, and he loved you. SIP.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

OH I'm so sorry this happened! You both know it wasn't intentional. You loved him and he knew it. Don't blame yourself. You didn't know. He's happy and safe now.


----------



## TreeTime (Jan 28, 2014)

Thank you both so much. You don't know how much that means to me. Thank you both so so so much.


----------

